# Paracetamol/Ibuprofen…



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

https://www.menshealth.com/fitness/a19535099/muscle-growth-0/

back in 2008 - has anything come of this: seems ok to use Paracetamol (analgesic) but not ibuprofen as it's anti-inflammatory.

I'm old and have a headache, but want to Gym - will it kill my gainz? (SRS)


----------

